# Putty for 4kV to 38kV Tranformer connection terminal, indoor:



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Use a proper Raychem or 3M stress cone kit. MV terminations are easy to do if you know what you are doing but smearing putty all over everything isn’t going to fix it. That’s an old school technique that was used when capacitive grading didn’t exist and you had to build up stress cones by hand. It just makes a mess. This is no place for amateur hour. We make good money with trained techs doing MV terminations because of guys trying to wing it that don’t know what a proper one is.

If the 115 F number is correct by the time you add 40 C rise to it, you exceed pretty much everything but mineral based insulation. For that reason alone you are out of luck with standard termination materials. Most tapes, putties, etc., MELT starting at 132-135 F. So any standard product I know of isn’t going to work. Maybe some trucks with Scotch 70. Contact 3M for the exact product and how to put it in. You may be looking at a porcelain stress cone style insert if you can find one these days.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh and the putty you are seeing is duct seal. Wrong product. Just ask a duct seal product support guy and see what answer you get.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

New stress cone kit is the way to go.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Is the MFG of the transformer in business? Contact them for products. I had to seal a smelting transformer bank (3) that was made by ABB took 3 months to get the orginal gaskets, WELL WORTH the wait. We pulled a shutdown drained, and cleaned the tops and proceeded to remove the bussing and replace the gaskets. I do not like to muck up equipment with what I THINK might be a good idea when the OEM is still available.


----------

